# Đơn vị thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp tại quận 1



## truchlv123 (19/3/21)

*Đối với một nơi sang trọng như biệt thự, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có phù hợp hay không?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là dòng máy được sản xuất ra để đáp ứng nhu cầu, phù hợp với nơi gọi là biệt thự. Dòng máy này có những điểm xứng đáng trở thành một sản phẩm góp phần làm tôn lên vẻ đẹp của biệt thự
Là dòng máy thổi gián tiếp qua một hệ thống nối ống gió mang đến một không gian tươi mát, nhẹ nhàng như làn gió thiên nhiên.
Để tìm hiểu chi tiết, mời các bạn tiếp tục theo dõi bài viết!

**Tin xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió phù hợp với biệt thự?*

Biệt thự là một nơi mà sự sang trọng và quý phái luôn được ưu tiên.
Biệt thự cần nhất chính là vẻ quyến rũ và thu hút từ những chi tiết ẩn mình nhưng lại mang đến một nét khó có thể cưỡng lại được.
Biệt thự chính là nơi nhận được những ánh mắt ngưỡng mộ vì một kiến trúc đẹp và hoàn hảo.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió
Có thiết kế âm hoàn toàn bên trong la phông, chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió.
Ghi điểm tuyệt đối nhờ việc mặt nạ được thiết kế hoàn toàn theo ý muốn của người chủ, giúp tạo ra một sự khác biệt độc đáo “không giống ai”. Nhưng lời khuyên dành cho bạn là hãy là làm thật nhiều khe hở để hạn chế tối đa hiện tượng “nhỏ nước” của máy lạnh nhé.
Dàn máy nhỏ gọn và chạy êm, không gây ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động, đem đến một không gian yên tĩnh cho người dùng.






*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có những thương hiệu nào?*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có 3 thương hiệu phân phối và luôn có hàng sẵn cho khách hàng lựa chọn:
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.

Công Nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản Xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Môi Chất Lạnh: Gas R410A, Gas R32.
Bảo Hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy.

Công Nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản Xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi Chất Lạnh: Gas R410A
Bảo Hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.

Công Nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản Xuất: Việt Nam.
Môi Chất Lạnh: Gas R410A.
Bảo Hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.






Đối với dòng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin và Reetech thì còn có thêm một dòng khác, đó là dành riêng cho nhà xưởng:

Dòng máy này thích hợp cho những không gian nhà xưởng với công suất từ 5.5hp – 32hp.
Khi hoạt động có tiếng ồn một chút chứ không tĩnh như dòng bình thường.
Vì vậy nó chỉ thích hợp cho không gian lớn như nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, kho chứa hàng.






Hình ảnh Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió loại công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió và giá cả.*

Tất nhiên giá cả sẽ là điều mà khách hàng quan tâm nhất rồi, vì có ai một phát vung tiền mà không “nhìn trước tham khảo sau” đâu chứ. Cho nên, ở mục này, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra cho bạn tất cả những giá tiền cần để chi trả cho hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự này .
Về giá máy Daikin:

Tiêu chuẩn: 13.000.000đ – 38.400.000đ (1.0hp – 5.5hp).
Inverter: 25.500.000đ – 46.650.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp)
Dòng Packaged (dành cho nhà xưởng): 47.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ (5.5hp – 20hp).
Dòng sx Maylaysia: 11.000.000đ – 41.200.000đ (1.0hp – 6.0hp).
Về giá máy Mitsubishi Heavy.
Tiêu chuẩn: 20.200.000đ – 35.600.000đ (2.0hp – 5.0hp).
Inverter: 29.000.000đ – 58.900.000đ (2.0hp – 5.5hp).

Về giá máy Reetech.

Tiêu chuẩn: 21.500.000đ – 40.000.000đ (2.5hp – 6.5hp).
Dòng cho nhà xưởng: 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ (10hp – 32hp).
Về chi phí lắp đặt:

Ngoài những vật tư phụ như ống đồng, ống nước, dây điện, CP, ke đỡ,… như các bộ máy khác thì dòng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* này còn có thêm bộ phận ống gió mềm, ống gió cứng, miệng gió hồi, gió thổi….
Bên cạnh đó, công lắp đặt cũng cao hơn rất nhiều vì đây là một bộ máy phức tạp.
Ngoài ra, chi phí các loại ống sẽ cao hơn vì đòi hỏi phải nối đều đến các miệng gió để hoàn thành việc làm mát của máy.






*Kết luận*

Bài viết đã cung cấp cơ bản một số thông tin về *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió*, và các thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió nổi tiếng nhất hiện nay. Nếu còn thắc mắc hay có nhu cầu lắp đặt nhanh chóng thì vui lòng liên hệ ngay Holtine của chúng tôi 0909787022 nhé, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát miễn phí cho bạn.

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ*


----------

